# Solved: Windows 7 - Multi-user Accounts Login?



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

My ex's PC has Windows7 on it and she put on a 2nd account.

Now when it boots up, the computer requires the person to type in the USER name. (even if there is no password).

Where is the switch to show a USER ICON to select and then type in a password (if needed).


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Type *netplwiz* in *Start menu search box* and hit enter...

*Clickable Thumbnail*


Under *User Accounts* dialog box, uncheck the box named *Users*
*must enter a user name and password to use this computer*.

*Click Apply* button to see *Automatically Log On* dialog box. If you
have a password for your user account, enter the password. If you 
dont have a password for your account, *click Ok.*

*Clickable Thumbnail*



Reboot your computer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Great fix. Then no one but that one user can log on.

*Compiler:*

Check the User Accounts settings in Control Panel. See if the option to use the Welcome screen is there. But be advised that some installed programs that involve the network will not allow the use of the Welcome screen. If ther are programs like Network Magic (useless) or Netgear's "helpful" networking junk installed, the Welcome screen is no longer an option until you get rid of them.

It may also not be an option if the computer is part of a domain.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't see such an option with Windows7. WindowsXp, its a non issue to make that work either way.

I never experienced this issue before because my computers are single user... and yes, no password since (A) with XP its not secure anyway (B) only I use my computers or (C) my son doesn't need to have a password.

Well, when she first brought her desktop over (Quad with 4GB), she had messed up Win7 and was taking about 5 minutes to boot and 2mins to shut down. I got it down to 30sec start and 15 secs off.

So with Windows7 with multi-accounts, people have to type in their names and passwords? Unlike XP which is click on ICON and type in password. How stupid. I mean, for better security - its an excellent option. For home users, its a pain in the rear. Especially if a person names an account something like "My computer buddy"...

I'd like to get this cleared up as more and more people are going to Windows7 and I either know how to fix it or tell them they have to live with it or not bother with User accounts


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have any other networking software installed?

Netgear, Network Magic, or any program like them will disable the Welcome screen. They are junk in any case and not needed at all. In fact, they disable a lot of Windows settings and options and cause errors to come up when you try to set up network connections the normal way.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope, nothing special installed on the computer.

What is network magic?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Which version of Windows 7?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Some way the Welcome Screen has been turned off, this has to be done by a TWEAK, as Windows 7 does NOT provide a method in doing this. 

So you need to find out who and what they did to this machine to remove this tweak.

BUT if this machine was set up to log in to a "Domain" network instead of a Workgroup network, then this logging by user name and password may have set up by the use of a domain.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Click *Start*, type *secpol.msc*, press *Enter*
Navigate to *Security Settings | Local Policies | Security Options*
In the right Pane find this Item:
*Interactive Logon: Do not display last user name*
It should be *Disabled*. If Enabled, you get one icon and have to type the user name and password
Double click it and set it to *Disabled*.

I'm not sure if Basic or Home have the Local Security Policy snap-in, if not this will have to be changed in the registry, so I'm off to find which key it is.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Compiler said:


> Nope, nothing special installed on the computer.
> 
> What is network magic?


It's better if you don't know.

Did you install your network card or your wireless? If you did, did you do it from a CD that came with it?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If you don't have *secpol.msc*
Click *Start*, type *regedit*, press *Enter*
navigate to here:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
```
Set *dontdisplaylastusername* to *0*


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Windows 7 Ultimate.

I didn't setup the computer... she brought it to me messed up. But nothing too bad on her part... just a few things above her.

*TheOutcaste: *The *secpol.msc* command was all that was needed, worked like a charm! Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Good Job TheOutCaste! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't use the registry version. I'll ask her if she added something strange.


----------

